# Cute pictures of my girl!



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoy!

Her cage before putting anything fun in it. 









After. I'm running out of room to hang more toys!









Come in, come in. Would you care for a spot of tea?









I love the sparkle in her eye in this one!









Be honest, should I be the one on the packaging or what?









Bwahaha! I am the all powerful rat that can make glowy orb things with my mind!









That's enough adventuring for today, goodnight!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Come in, come in. Would you care for a spot of tea?


*SWOON*

Love the digs!


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

haha I want one


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love nakies!!!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

She's gorgeous . I'm using the same cage for QT'ing my two new babies, but I didn't put in the SP shelves because I've heard they're terrible. Are you finding them ok so far?

What's your little girl's name? She looks so brave . Does she have any friends?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> She's gorgeous . I'm using the same cage for QT'ing my two new babies, but I didn't put in the SP shelves because I've heard they're terrible. Are you finding them ok so far?
> 
> What's your little girl's name? She looks so brave . Does she have any friends?


Well I'm only using one shelf/ramp for now as they're a pain to pull out and clean (one really isn't all that bad though). I saw your cage and it gave me some ideas! For now though, I'm going to keep using the SP shelf because it holds her food dish. As it is, I'm thinking of giving the entire cage a makeover. 

Her name is Betty (after the show Ugly Betty, even though I don't think either are ugly at all!). She has a wonderful personality too! Unfortunatly she's an only rat, and I cannot get another rat at this time. Though I have been looking into adopting a male rat (getting him neutered) and keeping them together, I don't know when that will actually happen and I would need to get a bigger cage.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

She's so cute! And I love her name, somehow she just looks like a Betty 

I've never been a big fan of the nekkid rats, but after seeing so many pictures of them they're really starting to grow on me ^_^


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they're my fave! i think they have such amazing personalities. betty is wonderful, those are some awesome pics you have of her!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I think if I have to get my rat a friend I will get a hairless. They look so funny and cute. I petted a hairless dog today. First time petting a hairless animal.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Aww, she looks bashful!


----------

